# House Flies, bluebottles, and/or,green bottle flies



## garbonzo13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oregon feeders are not taking orders till october. Anyone know how to raise, breed, and catch these flies? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brandon (Sep 15, 2005)

Substrate for house flies is dry dog food diped in milk. Put in a couple of adult house flies in the cage &amp; in a couple of weeks you should have larvae. There should be a small container with moist potting soil in the cage for full-grown larvae to climb in &amp; pupate. Also pupae can be removed &amp; put in the mantid's cage before the adult house flies emerges.

Here is a link if you want to purchase fly larvae http://www.vadosbait.com

Good luck  .


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 15, 2005)

Greg, have you try to call them? Skip e-mailed me saying that he may still have some pupae left in the inventory. Try to e-mail him again at [email protected] I have been totally dependant on his house flies all this while.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yen, I did not even try because on theire website they said they would not be taking on NEW customers. But I may give it a shot. Thanks Yen and Brandon.


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont you have any fishing tackle shops around your way?

They should sell castors (pupae) that'll hatch into flys in a few days. That's what I do.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Tackle shops don't sell flies down here, just crickets for panfish. It's mainly a artificial bait state :lol: That rhymed.


----------

